# Conversion DD externe EXfat à Mac OS sans perte de données



## JeremCurt (4 Février 2013)

Bonsoir à tous !


J'utilise final cut pro X depuis quelques temps. Mon disque dur externe WD 1To n'a jamais été reconnu par le logiciel. J'ai compris aujourd'hui qu'il s'agissait d'un problème de format du disque dur qui est formaté en exFAT et non en Mac OS étendu (journalisé). J'ai parcouru le web depuis quelques heures avant de comprendre ça, je ne suis pas vraiment un AS de l'informatique. hehe

Jusqu'aujourd'hui, je stockais donc mes rush vidéo directement sur mon disque dur interne puis je les archivais sur mon disque dur externe après avoir fini mes montages. Hélas, je commence à manquer d'espace sur mon ordinateur (je travaille sur plusieurs projets en même temps), et j'aimerais donc pouvoir stocker mes nouveaux rush et projets sur mon disque dur externe. 


Ma question est la suivante :  
*Est il possible de convertir mon disque dur externe (actuellement en exFAT) au format Mac OS étendu (journalisé) sans perte de donnée ?* 


Je ne peux pas transferer les fichiers qui sont présents sur mon disque dur externe sur un autre DD afin de les sauvegarder avant formatage, pour la simple et bonne raison que je ne dispose pas d'autre disque dur ou ordinateur. J'ai 500 go de données sur ce disque dur que je ne peux pas me permettre de perdre.

Jespère avoir été clair, merci par avance à ceux qui prendront la peine de m'aider ! 

Je me tiens à dispo si vous avez des questions !

_Je ne sais pas si c'est utile mais pour info, je travaille sur un macbook pro dont la configuration est la suivante: 
Processeur  2 GHz Intel Core i7
Mémoire  4 Go 1333 MHz DDR3
Logiciel  Mac OS X Lion 10.7.5_


----------



## melaure (5 Février 2013)

Réponse facile, c'est NON.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Réponse facile, c'est NON.



T'es dur, là ! 

Bon, une solution : tu ne peux pas reformater ton disque sans perte de données, mais s'il n'est pas plein et pas trop fractionné, tu peux diminuer la taille de ta partition exFAT, et dans l'espace ainsi libéré, créer une partition que tu formatera en HFS+.

s'il est trop fractionné, alors, il faudra faire une défragmentation avant.? Pour ça, il faut un logiciel, et je ne sais pas s'il en existe de gratuits.


----------



## JeremCurt (5 Février 2013)

Merci Pascal 77, je suppose que je vais devoir laisser tomber le montage pendant quelques temps jusqu'à que je puisse m'acheter un nouveau disque dur... J'occupe 700go de mon DD externe et il doit m'en rester à peine 30 sur mon portable, je suppose que c'est un peu juste pour faire la partition en question.

Pas de bol, merci à vous deux pour votre aide en tout cas !


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2013)

JeremCurt a dit:


> Merci Pascal 77, je suppose que je vais devoir laisser tomber le montage pendant quelques temps jusqu'à que je puisse m'acheter un nouveau disque dur... J'occupe 700go de mon DD externe et il doit m'en rester à peine 30 sur mon portable, je suppose que c'est un peu juste pour faire la partition en question.
> 
> Pas de bol, merci à vous deux pour votre aide en tout cas !



Pas forcément, si tes 300 Go de libres ne sont pas trop fragmentés, tu pourrais toujours découper de quoi faire une partition de 100 ou 150 Go, pour le HFS+, par exemple, tu travailles sur cette partition, et une fois le travail terminé, tu transfère le résultat sur la partition exFAT !


----------

